# Harry's Hobbies Raceway,Jax,Fl



## harryshobbies (Oct 3, 2004)

The weather was nice and racng went off without a hitch. Special congrad's to all the winners, Bill.F in mini-t / John.H in mini-z and F.1.and John a first time racer from ponte vedra, who won the raffle for the mini-z racer. All the racers were really surprised and happy when they found out that all the entry fee money would be paid back out as prize money. This is something that will continue thoughout the racing season, Harry saids. Racing will continue every sunday weather permitting. Any questions please feel free to call the store.


----------



## racer56 (Nov 29, 2001)

*harry's*

where is harry's
what class are they


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

I would really like to get in on this racing, but there is no way I can afford another car right now, lol. Harry's is over in Madarin I believe.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Harry's is in Jacksonville Fl Here's a link to his site http://www.harryshobbies.org they race on Sunday's and mostly mini-z, x-mods and 1/18 mini t type trucks


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

hmmmm, says on his site he carries (or can get) Xray parts and takes trade-ins....May have to do a scavenger hunt in the garage and workroom this weekend, lol. I think I have enough parts to build 2 complete TC3s and a 1/18th would be fun.


----------

